# Stores in London?



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

In a few weeks, I'm going to London for a few days. So, I've got a question to people from London, or people who know a lot in London. Any store that has a lot of great recordings, somewhere a classical music fan would feel right at home? A place that also has sells works and recordings by lesser known composers?

Anything is welcome, as long as it is in London.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

identical twin of current thread.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> identical twin of current thread.


Thank you very much!


----------

